# Rear Housing



## Baldric (12 mo ago)

My 65 GTO came with a 3:23 open rear. Can a posi unit be installed with out housing modification or does the posi rear have a different housing?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Same housing can be used, you're just swapping the carrier.


----------



## Baldric (12 mo ago)

Great Thanks


----------

